# Webseite mit ww oder ohne?



## VanHellsehn (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,
Ich bin gerade am überlgen ob ich 
http://webmasterparadise.net
oder
http://www.webmasterparadise.net
Als Hauptdomain nehme..
Was meint ihr ?
Und was sind die Vorteile wenn es welche gibt ?


----------



## leon warnke (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß ist das egal, solange du zwecks SEO und Benutzerfreundlichkeit eine Weiterleitung einrichtest. Für die Suchmaschinen ist nur von relevanz, dass du nicht zwei Domains mit dem gleichen Inhalt anbietest.

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege...

Greetz


----------



## VanHellsehn (10. Juli 2008)

leon warnke hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> soweit ich weiß ist das egal, solange du zwecks SEO und Benutzerfreundlichkeit eine Weiterleitung einrichtest. Für die Suchmaschinen ist nur von relevanz, dass du nicht zwei Domains mit dem gleichen Inhalt anbietest.
> 
> ...



OK wenn das so ist..
Was wäre den deiner Meinung nach besser?
Also vom nutzen her


----------



## leon warnke (10. Juli 2008)

Ich perönlich gebe eine URL eher mit www ein, wenn ich es nicht besser weiß. Aber wie gesagt: Selbst wenn du es so einrichtest, werden deine Besucher z.B. über htaccess sowieso automatisch auf die Adresse mit www weitergeleitet, selbst wenn sie die drei Buchstaben nicht eingeben. Kannst es dir ja bei meiner HP mal anschauen. Bei ihr ist die www- die Haupt-Domain.


----------



## VanHellsehn (10. Juli 2008)

Ich denke dann lasse ich es sein mit dem www. 
Nur wie kann ich es mit htaccess umleiten lassen ? ^^


----------



## leon warnke (10. Juli 2008)

Es kommt darauf an, ob dein Webhoster das unterstützt. Ich bin z.B. bei Strato und kann das nur ab einem bestimmten Paket nutzen. Wenns geht, sähe das so aus:


```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www\.webmasterparadies\.net$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://webmasterparadies.net/$1 [L,R=301]
```

Das ganze in die .htaccess packen und hochladen. Dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## VanHellsehn (10. Juli 2008)

In der php-Info datei steht unter Loaded Modules mod_rewrite.. und das heißt für mich das es an ist ^^
Aber der Code den du gepostet hast klappt nicht ganz ^^


----------



## leon warnke (10. Juli 2008)

Mmh, dummerweise hab ich den auch nur gegooglet und ich nutze den ja andersrum. Hier mein Code:


```
RewriteEngine On
Options +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^leonwarnke.com
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.leonwarnke.com/$1 [R=301,L]
```

Und bei mir funktionierts ja, wie du vllt. gesehen hast?!


----------



## leon warnke (10. Juli 2008)

Ah, jetzt seh ich gerade die Unterschiede, sorry. Musst wohl die Options dazu nehmen.


----------



## VanHellsehn (10. Juli 2008)

Deiner klappt einwandfrei.. also habe ihn nur umgedreht ^^
Kannst du mir evtl auchnoch hier helfen: 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/318376-rewirterule-htaccess.html#post1642128
? =)


----------



## leon warnke (10. Juli 2008)

Das müsste nach meiner (doch noch sehr eingeschränkten) Erfahrung dann genauso funtionieren:


```
RewriteEngine On
Options +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^forum/watchforum.php?category=Neuigkeiten
RewriteRule (.*) forum/Neuigkeiten$1 [R=301,L]
```

Probiers mal aus und sag Bescheid, obs klappt. Du findest aber so bei Google auch viele Einträge. Probiers sonst einfach mal aus. Soweit ich weiß, ist es nur für die Suchmaschinen von Relevanz, ob es eine 201 oder 302, also permanente, oder vorübergehende Weiterleitung ist....


----------



## VanHellsehn (11. Juli 2008)

leon warnke hat gesagt.:


> Das müsste nach meiner (doch noch sehr eingeschränkten) Erfahrung dann genauso funtionieren:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Was meinst du genau mit dem Letzten Satzt?
Und nein es klappt nicht ^^

Ich bin der Meinung das 301 genau richtig ist.. 
302 heißt ja das es vorübergehen weg ist.. 
Und ich denke du meinst mit 201 301 oder ? ^^


----------



## leon warnke (11. Juli 2008)

Versuch dann mal, über Google das richtige zu finden, wenns hier im Forum niemand lösen kann.

Ich meinte: 301 = permanten | 302 = vorübergehende Weiterleitung. Die Zahl steht hinter dem R am Ende des Codes. Die Suchmaschine wertet eine 301er höher, hab ich zumindest vielseitig gelesen.

Aber wenn du eine Lösung gefunden hast, wäre ich an dieser hier durchaus interessiert! ;-) Ich bin aber gerade auch nicht mehr vollständig fähig, vielleicht fällt mir morgen noch die zündende Idee ein...


----------



## Alien (11. Juli 2008)

hmm, wäre nicht ein VHOST die einfachere und die für suchmaschinen bessere lösung?

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/


----------

